# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  антидепрессанты от суицидальных  мыслей

## freeze

алкоголь и наркотик не помогал лишь развивал маниакально депрессивный синдром , вот уже давно не пью , не курю, по этому осталось только депрессия, как то надоело. Может кто знает хорошее средство?

----------


## Traumerei

Сначала ознакомься с побочными эффектами этих самых антидепрессантов... Они имеются абсолютно у всех групп, при этом, как правило, врачи сначала выписывают трициклические, действие которых заключается в самом настоящем отуплении. "Ни рыба, ни мясо, ни кафтан, ни ряса". 
Увы, самый верный путь разобраться со своими страхами, проблемами и т.д. это мужественно идти им навстречу, а не глотать колёса. Рано или поздно прийдётся возвращаться к реальности, при этом людям, подсевшим на антидепрессанты сделать это гораздо труднее. Может, всё-таки возможно обойтись ?  Ведь если человек здесь и просит совета - значит, не всё потеряно. С чем возможно прожить мгновение, с тем протянешь и всю жизнь. (Это, конечно, о "душевной боли")  
Таблетки от мыслей это как зонтик от ядерного взрыва...

----------


## Кирилллл

> алкоголь и наркотик не помогал лишь развивал маниакально депрессивный синдром , вот уже давно не пью , не курю, по этому осталось только депрессия, как то надоело. Может кто знает хорошее средство?


 телевизор, компьютерные игры - это хорошие антидепрессанты от суицидальных мыслей. скажем так они вообще убивают какие либо мысли в том числе и суицидальные. главное заглуши внутренний голос посторонним шумом, иначе прийдёт осознание как ты опустился на самом деле.

----------


## Игорёк

> телевизор, компьютерные игры - это хорошие антидепрессанты от суицидальных мыслей. скажем так они вообще убивают какие либо мысли в том числе и суицидальные. главное заглуши внутренний голос посторонним шумом, иначе прийдёт осознание как ты опустился на самом деле.


 не всем. мне телек и игры не помогают почти никак, точнее не отвлекают.

----------


## Кирилллл

> не всем. мне телек и игры не помогают почти никак, точнее не отвлекают.


 мне кажется ты просто толком  не втянулся во всю эту лабуду, поэтому так. )))Запустил какую нибудь онлайн игру и всё больше ничего тебе в жизни не надо. хотя наверное если есть хотя бы маломальски интересная жизнь да и интелект все эти иры кажутся дебилизмом и не поглощают твой разум.

----------


## freeze

> телевизор, компьютерные игры - это хорошие антидепрессанты от суицидальных мыслей.


 согласен , только когда после этого ложусь спать , молюсь чтобы не проснуться . т.е итог один

----------


## Ваня :)

> Увы, самый верный путь разобраться со своими страхами, проблемами и т.д. это мужественно идти им навстречу, а не глотать колёса.


 Бывают случаи, когда единственный путь - глотать колеса, причем пожизненно. И дело не в отсутствии мужества или силы воли, а в химии мозга.  :Frown: 

Но, конечно, если можно оботись, это очень и очень гуд.

----------


## Traumerei

Не могу с Вами не согласиться: психические заболевания действительно делятся на две группы - экзогенные и эндогенные...отличить первое от второго зачастую дело крайней трудности; Но всё-таки хотелось бы верить, что находящиеся здесь люди не имеют столь неизбежных патологий, а всего лишь отчаявшиеся...

----------


## Pechalka

> телевизор, компьютерные игры - это хорошие антидепрессанты от суицидальных мыслей. скажем так они вообще убивают какие либо мысли в том числе и суицидальные. главное заглуши внутренний голос посторонним шумом, иначе прийдёт осознание как ты опустился на самом деле.


 Именно этим и занимаюсь по вечерам до ночи,чтобы совсем не слететь с катушек.А так вкус к жизни утерян.
Кто бы мне его вернул.... :Frown:

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Лучшие антидепрессанты как не странно антидепрессанты, а не алкоголь, а если БАР, то и нормотимики в зубы надо, да. Но, впрочем, здесь мало кому это интересно, хотя эндогенных пациентов я здесь вылавливал.

----------


## Ваня :)

> Лучшие антидепрессанты как не странно антидепрессанты


 Забавно то, что у многих из них есть интиресный побочный эффект - в начальный период приема - усиление суициидальных мыслей у подростков и молодых людей. Подтверждено собственным опытом (сертралин).  :Smile:

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

> Забавно то, что у многих из них есть интиресный побочный эффект - в начальный период приема - усиление суициидальных мыслей у подростков и молодых людей. Подтверждено собственным опытом (сертралин).


 Потому что энергезирующий эффект наступает раньше тимоанелиптического действия (повышения настроения), поэтому принято прикрываться на этот период транками, и выбирать при высоком су риске АД, которые седатят. Вроде пароксетин vs флуоксетин, и амитриптилин vs анафранил.

----------


## jangar

> Не могу с Вами не согласиться: психические заболевания действительно делятся на две группы - экзогенные и эндогенные...отличить первое от второго зачастую дело крайней трудности; Но всё-таки хотелось бы верить, что находящиеся здесь люди не имеют столь неизбежных патологий, а всего лишь отчаявшиеся...


 как училка , нудная и банальная , самой с собой интересно ? в измах жить ?

----------


## Ваня :)

> как училка , нудная и банальная , самой с собой интересно ? в измах жить ?


 Что это такое?? Еще одна Ксюша??

----------


## Rum

Антидепрессанты не лучшее средство, но почему бы и нет? Я хочу попробовать. Пока что вот читаю справочную литературу, чтобы детальнее узнать о них.

----------


## Delta

> алкоголь и наркотик не помогал лишь развивал маниакально депрессивный синдром , вот уже давно не пью , не курю, по этому осталось только депрессия, как то надоело. Может кто знает хорошее средство?


 

Есть волшебное стредство от депрессий. Называется - "деньги". Если вы получили деньги и у Вас все еще депрессия, то это значит у Вас все еще недостаточно денег... (иногда требуется больше чем кажется на первый взгляд но никогда не более чем в шесть раз больше) а почему так я не знаю...

----------


## Заблудшая

> Есть волшебное стредство от депрессий. Называется - "деньги". Если вы получили деньги и у Вас все еще депрессия, то это значит у Вас все еще недостаточно денег... (иногда требуется больше чем кажется на первый взгляд но никогда не более чем в шесть раз больше) а почему так я не знаю...


 Деньги способны решить не все проблемы. А если и решают то на время... человек, которому с неба свалилось много денег просто не сможет их грамотно пустить в дело и они закончатся, рано или поздно. А проблемы останутся. 
Хотя, если бы мне дали много денег, вряд ли бы я нашла им применение и решила свою проблему.

----------


## _lamer

во-во. только тот, кто умеет зарабатывать, умеет и тратить. я получал за месяц самое бОльшее - пятнашку. 
в принципе..если бы был лимон-два..я бы купил комнату или однокомнатную и сдавал бы её в аренду. сам бы жил в коммуналке и ждал пока окупится. потом бы купил ещё одну комнатёнку, тоже сдавал бы и так далее по списку. ничего более тупого и надёжного не придумать. правда, с квартирантами вечно траблы. 



> Есть волшебное стредство от депрессий. Называется - "деньги". Если вы получили деньги и у Вас все еще депрессия, то это значит у Вас все еще недостаточно денег.


   значит, вы не Юджин Крабс!

  чтобы были деньги, нужно их любить. к тебе сразу тянутся такие же люди. вот причина, по которой говорят "если ты такой умный, то почему не богатый?". да потому что богачи средней руки в основной своей массе - тупицы! они знают только как тратить и приумножать деньги. когда такие сталкиваются с реально интеллектуальными задачами, их "интеллект" даёт сбой - больше половины новооткрытого бизнеса быстренько банкротится. подчас это только рабочее место для любовницы. я маркетинг и экономику немного изучал. если кому интересно, то книга книг об этом "Маркетинговые войны" Эла Райса и Джона траута. у нас комичный случай был. подруга мамы хотела купить готовый бизнес. ясень пень, что готовый бизнес продают неспроста - чтобы добрать, как говорят покеристы. туза на ривере не будет! не верьте Бари Гринстайну! пусть рэйзит на флопе. так вот. я быстренько зашёл в дубль-гис и смекнул что там творится - рядом с той забегаловкой, которую хотела купить та женщина, находятся более 10ти мест общ.питания, причём они позиционируют себя как средние приличные заведения. поблизости ни заводов, ни фабрик. молодёжь не пойдёт в забегаловку, а работяг почти нет. мало того, она хотела чуть поднять уровень заведения, сделать ремонт. я сразу сделал прожэкт её провала, подробно всё расписал. ей передали мои мысли по этому поводу. сын заочно меня поддержал - глупость вселенская. юджины крабсы умеют делать деньги только на простом, где нет подводных камней - шмотки продавать, обувь, разное барахло или ещё лучше - сдавать в аренду помещения. но деньги они любят и сидят на миллионах. зимой снега не допросишься. я не хотел идти этим путём. мне вот вещи нравятся стильные - это единственное, что меня хоть как-то роднит с деньгами. можно-можно искать зацепки в обществе, но надо уже быть в стадии "могу работать в коллективе, хвастаться купленной хренью". а там глядишь и до свадьбы недалеко.

----------


## Delta

> Деньги способны решить не все проблемы. А если и решают то на время... человек, которому с неба свалилось много денег просто не сможет их грамотно пустить в дело и они закончатся, рано или поздно. А проблемы останутся. 
> Хотя, если бы мне дали много денег, вряд ли бы я нашла им применение и решила свою проблему.


 lДеньги не могут воскрешать мертвых. Все остальное деньги умеют.

PS: если кому-то свалилась на голову куча денег и вы не можете "их грамотно пустить в дело" то наймите меня я Вас научу . Возьму дешево почти беплатно.

----------


## Delta

> которой говорят "если ты такой умный, то почему не богатый?". да потому что богачи средней руки в основной своей массе - тупицы! они знают только как тратить и приумножать деньги. когда такие сталкиваются с реально интеллектуальными задачами, их "интеллект" даёт сбой


 Ну уж нет. Я понимаю поговорку буквально. Те люди которые сами заработали деньги  (а не получили в наследство) очень умны. Очень. И зачастую весьма решительны и не сентементальны (иначе не заработать ни сохранить заработанное). Обратное тоже почти всегда верно за исключением случаев сильно дискриминации (когда общество позволяет злодеям отбирать все у умных, либо отказыват в Праве на Труд)

Для решения профессиональных задач богачи нанимают профессионалов.  Так что они всегда умнее, уж поверьте, иначе бы роли поменялись




> - больше половины новооткрытого бизнеса быстренько банкротится. подчас это только рабочее место для любовницы. .


   Упаси Боже покупать сейчас готовый бизнес тем более в России. Очень рискованное мероприятие. 
Видите я честна, наймите меня советницей !

----------


## Dementiy

> Те люди которые сами заработали деньги  (а не получили в наследство) очень умны. Очень. И зачастую весьма решительны и не сентементальны (иначе не заработать ни сохранить заработанное).


 Я бы не был столь категоричен, но по существу, согласен с вами.
Совершенно спокойно отношусь к успешным людям. 
Что касается неудачников, то они вечно либо завидуют, либо придумывают себе оправдание.

----------


## Delta

> Что касается неудачников, то они вечно либо завидуют, либо придумывают себе оправдание.


 Не соглашусь с Вами.  При Сталине многие очень талантливые инженеры и ученые, которые сейчас бы могли зарабатывать миллионы долларов - сидели в тюьмах "шарашках" и работали за суп. Значит были "неудачниками" в Вашем определении?
Но они ничего не могли поделать, такова была практика "интеллектуального рабства" которое впрочем существовало не только в СССР.

В настоящее время такое не очень расспространено, впрочем у меня нет данных по Китаю...

----------


## _lamer

> Ну уж нет. Я понимаю поговорку буквально. Те люди которые сами заработали деньги (а не получили в наследство) очень умны. Очень. И зачастую весьма решительны и не сентементальны (иначе не заработать ни сохранить заработанное). Обратное тоже почти всегда верно за исключением случаев сильно дискриминации (когда общество позволяет злодеям отбирать все у умных, либо отказыват в Праве на Труд)
> 
> Для решения профессиональных задач богачи нанимают профессионалов. Так что они всегда умнее, уж поверьте, иначе бы роли поменялись


   приведу несколько твоих цитат:



> вот я и говорю деньги все решают. Стоит их лишиться и жизнь становится невыносимой. [...] lДеньги не могут воскрешать мертвых. Все остальное деньги умеют.


   у тебя явно какая-то мания, идеализирование всего, что связано с деньгами.
  не знаю как на западе, но у нас в России плюшкины и коробочки отчаянно тупы, просто бездарны в основной своей массе. есть надёжные способы, есть связи, рекомендации и самое главное - любовь к деньгам и скряжничество - образ Хиггинботама всплыл? если читали Мартина Идена. 
  у моих родителей много знакомых и дальних родственников, сидящих на миллионах. работают они по накатанной схеме, никакого креатива. креатив и риск только наудачу - половина попыток рушится, не успев начаться. мне с этими людьми не по пути - не о чём поговорить. разве что о стоимости их мебели, о стоимости обучения их детей в Англии. это в принципе такие же работяги как пролетарии, но они скряги и хапуги.



> Упаси Боже покупать сейчас готовый бизнес тем более в России. Очень рискованное мероприятие. 
> Видите я честна, наймите меня советницей !


   так же налицо скрытая гордыня - унесло её куда-то туда..в сферу денег. это паталогия. спид не спит. психоз не невроз. 



> При Сталине многие очень талантливые инженеры и ученые, которые сейчас бы могли зарабатывать миллионы долларов - сидели в тюьмах "шарашках" и работали за суп. Значит были "неудачниками" в Вашем определении?
> Но они ничего не могли поделать, такова была практика "интеллектуального рабства" которое впрочем существовало не только в СССР.


   а это классика жанра - Фрейд был бы мной доволен. опять проекции. кто в твоей семье Сталин? а кто Гитлер? кто тебя заточил и не даёт стать умной? можешь не отвечать. думаю, у тебя уже неизлечимо, уж прости.



> Цитирую человека который общается с миллионерами и миллиардерами :


   а гордыня очень важного зашкаливает просто до небес - верный признак полной потери самоуважения. я бы примазывался к миллиардерам, если бы только себя считал полнейшим ничтожеством.

----------


## _lamer

за "милое созданье" спасибо, даже приятно) 
  и за фото - мне фобно было самому красоваться, так ты хоть подсобил, хлопчик.

----------


## Delta

> Цитирую человека который общается с миллионерами и миллиардерами :
> "Большие бизнесмены часто жалуются что они теряли деньги из-за того что те или иные задачи пытались решить креативно, когда надо было тупо следовать протоптанным правилам."


 Я бы наняла управляющего (моими капиталами) или двух.  Смотрела бы на его результат, потом меняла бы если бы результат ухудшался. А для того чтобы не обмануться наняла бы парочку экспертов по Human Resources единоразово, чтобы они мне помогли выбрать управляющего.

А если денег мало (и приходится рисковать) и/или нужна большая прибыль, то действовала бы слегка иначе.
Думаю что если бы у меня было больше 50 млн долларов я бы к управлению ими и не прикасалась бы даже, только через двух проф. финансовых советников.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

_lamer , а откуда у него твое фото? :EEK!:

----------


## _lamer

> _lamer , а откуда у него твое фото?


   да я с вк к нему зашёл, немного поговорил. а у меня там фотки. естественно, он решил, что сделает мне гадость, копирнув их сюда, в общак. получилось даже мило - вчера сфоткался, ещё никому не показывал, а он такой сюрприз сделал, за меня всю работу. я же фоб..я стесняюсь раз и тупо выкладывать своё фото. части тела - ещё куда ни шло. 
  кстати..закон вступал в силу вроде недавно..что нельзя так делать - вмешательство в личную жизнь и т.п. надо погуглить. если это нарушение официального закона, тогда он получит бан скорее всего.

----------


## Dementiy

> Не соглашусь с Вами.  При Сталине многие очень талантливые инженеры и ученые, которые сейчас бы могли зарабатывать миллионы долларов - сидели в тюьмах "шарашках" и работали за суп. Значит были "неудачниками" в Вашем определении?


 Олигархи в среде ученых, миллионы долларов, шарашки и неверные определения.
О чем вы вообще?
В моем понимании неудачник - это человек который не может добиться успеха (в спорте, науке, искусстве, общественной жизни, и т.д. и т.п.)
Боюсь, что вы слишком сильно зациклились на материальном благополучии, и это печально...

----------


## Кирилллл

Богатый это прежде всего человек который имеет много денег, а не умный и красивый. получить эти деньги можно разными путями, например барыжить" качественными" продуктами, спекулировать, заниматься бандитской деятельностью. Такой способ обогащения для нашей страны далеко не редкость и поэтому хорошо обеспеченные у нас пользуются всенародной любовью.
Много вы знаете умных людей богатых, лично я вообще ниодного не знаю. Тех кого встречал богатых были самодовльные и напыщенные. Встречал в иституте умных людей имеющих патенты на изобретения но они далеко не богатые. В советское время богатыми хотя правильнее сказать более обеспенными чем другие были те кто много трудился неважно дураки они были или умными. Сейчас по разному.
Да и потом что вы вообще подразумеваете под  умом.? Начитанность, логику, умение не оказываться внеловких ситуациях, умение не спорить с начальством лизать жопу? Процент тупых и умных у богатых такой же как у бедных у богатых может разве что процент хитрожопых больше.
п.с. это так рассуждения на затронотую тему, а не спор.


а так знаю ещё одно лекрство от депрессии это сон.

----------


## _lamer

> Цитировать и примазываться - это два разных понятия. Может ты не знаешь значение некоторых слов :
> 
> http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D1%86...B0%D1%82%D1%8C
> 
> http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/%D0%BF...8C%D1%81%D1%8F


   вот что ты щас и делаешь - дёшево отмазываешься, т.к. пытаешься перед форумчанами выехать. моя репутация неоспорима - я придурок и псих, но свой. со мной можно договориться всегда. даже соседям. а ты обычный хикка, не вылазишь из дома, потому что боишься встретить ровных пацанов - те тебя раскусят на раз-два кто ты такой есть, можешь тут не балаболить ерунду. 
  ЗЫ: щас общаюсь с одним человеком. он с очень важным общался и кое-что рассказал. цитирую:



> Ну он всегда приукрашивает реальность. Он сам говорил, что это всего лишь инет, имея в виду что можно выдать себя за кого угодно и представиться кем угодно, говорить что угодно


   не думаю, что такой человек рискнёт выйти из сумрака в тот же скайп, например.  верьте только скайпу! только там можно увидеть и услышать человека, если нет возможности в реале. 



> Боже упаси, какие гадости ? Такое чудо надо было всем показать.


   ну мне нередко говорили, что я хорош собой, мог бы пойти в модели, но это слишком показушная и слишком не мужская профессия.

----------


## Pechalka

> ну мне нередко говорили, что я хорош собой, мог бы пойти в модели, но это слишком показушная и слишком не мужская профессия.


 А какой у тя рост?

----------


## _lamer

ну по фоткам же видно примерно. вроде 178.

----------


## Delta

> у.
> Да и потом что вы вообще подразумеваете под  умом.?


 Я знаю ответ , но не напишу здесь. 




> а так знаю ещё одно лекрство от депрессии это сон.


 А еще говорят что бывают болезни мозга от которых депрессии (большая редкость среди клинических депресий) , поэтому если сумма денег не помогла, то имеет смысл обратиться к психиатру и обследоваться.

----------


## _lamer

> Передай ей что если какой-то дурачок со мной будет письками мериться в интырнете


   что? тема болезненная? значит, у меня больше!

  а депрессия..депрессия..депрессия - это такая же часть человека как рука или нога. мне понадобилось 1,5 года самолечения (по Фрейду, Берну, Райху), прежде чем я выявил патогенное ядро, вызывавшее немотивированные депрессии. она стала осознанной. я уже точно знаю что мне нужно чтобы не подохнуть. хочу отметить одну деталь - депрессия особенно обострялась после моментов сближения с людьми. это говорит о том, что депрессия во многом защищает от прошивки другим человеком, от близости, потому что глубоко внутри человек отвергнут. при МДП ситуация такая же, только у мдпшников есть защита искусственной взвинченностью, а у меланхоликов только и только депра. для более или менее развитых невротиков, не застрявших на оральной стадии и стремящихся к объектным отношениям, есть так же излюбленная тенденция - сблизиться с человеком, а потом, почувствовав себя лучше, спровоцировать разрыв. 



> а так знаю ещё одно лекрство от депрессии это сон.


   регрессивная модель поведения. так и маленький ребёнок поступает, пытаясь забыться от плохих эмоций. у некоторых это фиксируется и во взрослом поведении. в таком случаи стоит рискнуть и наоборот не давать себе спать. депривация сна - один из методов лечения псих.болезней, ещё с совка. мне ограничение сна+огромная физ.нагрузка в своё время очень помогла - я вытащил из глубин психики много тревожности и негатива. было очень тяжело, но спустя год значительно полегчало. когда-то мне утром было чрезвычайно трудно вставать - это как раз скрытый симптом латентной депрессии, отнимающей большую жизненных сил.

----------


## _lamer

зачем постить мою фотку повсюду? я не настолько хорош.
нет, не Гриша, к сожалению, а Антон. а если бы Гриша, тогда что? я ведь могу измениться..я ещё молод

----------


## Hello

> зачем постить мою фотку повсюду? я не настолько хорош


 Да? Разве не тебе только желания не хватает чтобы стать "моделью"?))

----------


## _lamer

> Да? Разве не тебе только желания не хватает чтобы стать "моделью"?))


   не мужское это дело, да и я слишком агрессивный для модели. у них преобладает мажорство, тщеславие, а я больше тяготею к действию. и кто ты такой? очередной тролль? кто меня троллит обычно долго не держатся, забрасывают это безнадежное дело.

----------


## Hello

> я слишком агрессивный для модели. у них преобладает мажорство, тщеславие, а я больше тяготею к действию


 И больше тебя ничего от "модели" не отличает?)) Ты на самом деле так думаешь?



> и кто ты такой? очередной тролль? кто меня троллит обычно долго не держатся, забрасывают это безнадежное дело.


 Нет, я не тролль. Я говорю всё четко и по делу.

P.S. Глянь последний пост на предыдущей странице, я его отредактировал

----------


## _lamer

> И больше тебя ничего от "модели" не отличает?)) Ты на самом деле так думаешь?


   ну если ты считаешь, что ничего, переубеждать не стану. мне вон оченьважный грозился одним ударом отправить в реанимацию. раздражает такая инетная смелость. пришлось отыграться на соседе. может, в 1452м году у них общий родич был, уже неплохо.



> Нет, я не тролль. Я говорю всё четко и по делу.


   ну давай, чоткий, какая у тебя цель? это форум для тех, кто хочет-хотел покончить собой. неплохо начать с истории про себя, за жизнь, в противном случаи ты чистейший и дистиллированный тролль, как бы не отпирался. 



> P.S. Глянь последние сообщение на предыдущей странице, я его отредактировал


   это было бы актуально, если бы я был уродом. к сожалению, я не урод. иногда девушки просят фото в надежде подрочить. на большее не претендую - вот выйду из больнички и понеслась, а пока только заигрывания и обещания приехать обязательно в следующем году и т.п.

----------


## Hello

> ну давай, чоткий, какая у тебя цель? это форум для тех, кто хочет-хотел покончить собой


 А тем кто просто интересуется или хочет вам помочь вход закрыт?



> неплохо начать с истории про себя, за жизнь, в противном случаи ты чистейший и дистиллированный тролль, как бы не отпирался


 У меня нет "истории" подобной вашим. Так получилось, извини  



> я не урод. иногда девушки просят фото в надежде подрочить


 Твоя(и не только) проблема в том, что вы живете в какой-то своей, альтернативной реальности и не хотите или не можете видить действительность.

----------


## _lamer

> А тем кто просто интересуется или хочет вам помочь вход закрыт?


   помочь чем? сытый голодного не разумеет



> Твоя(и не только) проблема в том, что вы живете в какой-то своей, альтернативной реальности и не хотите или не можете видить действительность.


   ну это явно не ко мне. я не хикка и не психотик чтобы жить в параллельном мире. я не хикка. почитай мои сообщения и увидишь, что я пожил в реальности и разных городах побольше чем любой на этом ресурсе.
  а что ты пристал с "моделью"? твой болезненный вопрос? ты внешне очень некрасив, раз так печёшься обо мне и моей неудавшейся карьере модели или на худой и длинный конец - порно-звезды?

----------


## Hello

> помочь чем? сытый голодного не разумеет


 А кто "голодного" разумеет? Такой же "голодный"?



> почитай мои сообщения и увидишь, что я пожил в реальности и разных городах


 Читаю потихоньку, но причем тут города в которых ты жил? Это ничего не говорит.



> а что ты пристал с "моделью"? твой болезненный вопрос? ты внешне очень некрасив, раз так печёшься обо мне и моей неудавшейся карьере модели или на худой и длинный конец - порно-звезды?


 Я не "пристал". Просто смешно и в тоже время грустно читать что ты считаешь что у тебя модельная внешность) Твоя внешность ниже среднего и судя по фото ты неприятный человек, вызываешь отторжение. И твои посты в разных темах это подтверждают.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

*Hello*, *_lamer*, прекращайте флудить. Дискуссии на тему взаимосвязи суицида и модельного бизнеса, дальше вам лучше продолжать в личке, или отдельную тему другом создать.

----------


## LightWarrior

Имбирный чай и мёд)

----------


## _lamer

> *Hello*, *_lamer*, прекращайте флудить. Дискуссии на тему взаимосвязи суицида и модельного бизнеса, дальше вам лучше продолжать в личке, или отдельную тему другом создать.


   о'кей! мне самому порядком надоело, что докапываются в каждой теме. думаю, вот здесь, многоуважаемые тролли, можно обосрать ламера сколько душе угодно и вполне законно, все сюда!
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...422#post140422

----------


## torch

Антидеприсанты это то что нужно в жизни иногда. Не постоянно же на них сидеть. Просто они скрашивают нашу серую жизнь. А привыкание к ним это зависит от самих людей. Я например в этом магазине покупаю     http://legpills.biz.legalnyye-narkot...biz/index.html

----------


## Lana0305

Если бы в мире не было феназепама, меня уже тоже не было бы (постоянно не сижу, не нарк, но в моменты обострения спасает дивным образом, побочки никакой))

----------


## rainbow walker

феназепам накапливается в печени и выводится потом много лет. принимайте только если вам все равно уже)

----------


## Veronika

> Это все назначено при том, что врач не знает ничего о суицидальных попытках, мыслях,и сапомовреждениях. Т.е. самую жесть не знает.


 Конечно, лекарства ведь лучше чем психотерапия)




> От леривона мне невероятно плохо стало, вышибло из жизни на 2 суток от 1 таблетки, я ее прошуотменить, она сердится на меня и говорит пей хоть четвертинку. Мне от четвертинки тоже плохо.


 Надо добить себя, надо принимать, пока организм не разладится до такого состояния, что уже будет не до душевных страданий.
Не дай бог решать психологические проблемы с помощью психотерапии  :Smile:  это для слабаков.

----------


## Veronika

> Мне сейчас психиатр назначил леривон + фенибут + кветиапин


 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E8%F2%F0%E8%E9

----------


## Veronika

> психотерапевт там всего 1 сейчас, остальные в отпуске. на одного дядьку все набросились, на недели он расписан, жалко его)


 Да, надо пожалеть его, не надо перегружать) сострадание к ближнему и все такое.

----------


## Heavy

Мне ничего не помогает, пробовал антидепрессанты - никакого эффекта, у меня депрессия от отказа от наркотиков...

----------


## June

> пробовал антидепрессанты - никакого эффекта


 Мне, кстати, тоже ни один из попробованных АД не улучшал настроение. А некоторые посетители су-форумов отзывались о них положительно. Всё индивидуально.

----------


## DarkAngel

Тоже сейчас их пью..Не помогает от таких мыслей, но хоть с постели встаю.

----------


## Keffiro

Надоумили меня сходить к психиатору, она сказала, что у меня не депрессия, а меланхолия,плюс такой характер флегматичный.
 Но у меня была цель - рецепт на флуаксетин.
   Пью флуоксетин, появились побочки холинолитические.
   Тяжелова-то, но жду, может пройдёт.

----------


## DarkAngel

они пройдут, когда организм привыкнет к лекарству)

----------


## Keffiro

Пришлось прекратить пить на дня два, ещё ангина опять напала - два дня без флу стало легче.
  Однако у меня есть ещё упаковка, и пришлось продолжать.
 Вроде сегодня был хороший сон, без особой боли. Кажется организм привыкает к побочкам.

----------


## DarkAngel

> Пришлось прекратить пить на дня два, ещё ангина опять напала - два дня без флу стало легче.
>   Однако у меня есть ещё упаковка, и пришлось продолжать.
>  Вроде сегодня был хороший сон, без особой боли. Кажется организм привыкает к побочкам.


 Вы их уже сколько пьёте?

----------

